# Craftsman Router Screw Size



## Pitts Special (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a Craftsman plunge router, model 320.1740. It is the common one you see today in silver color 9.5 amps. I paid no attention to it years ago when it came. But it is missing the lock bolts as it is called in the parts manual. They are the ones the lock down the depth rod and the two that hold the rods for a guide if one is used. According to the parts they are all the same. Does anyone know what size screws they are. It looks like 3/16 diameter, but what size thread I need to know. Knowing my misfortune I will get the wrong screw. I called the parts department and I was told they are no longer made and she had no more info on it. I would like to get something with a knob on it as well if someone knows where to order three that will fit. Any info is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Many of the bigger hardware stores have drawer boxes loaded with all kinds of bolts, nuts, cotter pins, woodruff keys, and almost any other kind of hardware that is frequently in need of replacement. They even carry motor brushes for small electric motors. If you take your router there and explain what you need, they can likely come up with something that will work and it may even look exactly like what is shown in the manual. The big box stores have similar assortments in drawers, but they only stock what sells frequently. The better stocked local hardware store are more likely to have what you are looking for.

Charley


----------



## Sandmann (Jun 28, 2014)

*Screw Size*

Had not used my router table for some time and had lost the mounting screws. Internet search of Sears revealed little other than a flat head screw is used (3 total). The answer for my stuff was a # 10 machine screw with fine threads. length is .75 inch. At your local hard ware ask for machine screw 10-32 by 3/4 inch. 
The 32 is 32 threads per inch (fine thread). Number 10 screws are also commonly sold with 24 tpi (course thread). Using the course will ether damage the screw or your router. The 3/4 inch works for my aluminum (rather thin and cheap) table.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

When I can't find hardware I need, I go to our local Ace Hardware. They usually have a good assortment. Might cost a little more, but if they have it, then that's OK.

Take you router to the store with you...and tell them you lost your screws! :laugh:


----------

